# What did you make this weekend?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Gf and I needed more storage so i made this cabinet over the weekend, my own design based on a basic frame. Maple(ply) and black cherry.









Dimensions are aprox 73 x 26 x36. The doors slide pretty smoothly
It needs trim on the top edge of ply, and its leveling feet then its all done. Will either leave it unfinished, or put a waterbase urethane on it.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice....

Now you just need 180 Gallon tank for top! 72"x24"x24"


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

At 2100lbs + My cabinet isnt built to support the mass.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> At 2100lbs + My cabinet isnt built to support the mass.


Then you built it wrong, my friend... 

Pretty good for a days work. I loafed around for most of the day.  Painted some pictures with the kids, but that's basically it... oh yeah, I did a WC and fixed my skimmer too.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I laminated the cherry panels last weekend, and did the rest yesterday. The way its constructed, I could very easily add additional bracing, but where we live now I wouldnt want to go bigger than the planned 50gal. Though at 73" long, i could put 2 or three smaller tanks on top....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Good work. I say finish it with the urethane.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Another pop can stove.


----------

